# Building A Vocal Booth



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

My son-inlaw and I are building a Vocal Booth for his home recording studio.

He did a CAD drawing of the frame work and it should be a fun process. 

Thought I'd post some of the pictures of journey.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

If anyone has any pointers, they would be very welcome. It's the first time I've done any framing. 
(I'm the son-inlaw.)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just how soundproof are you trying to get this "room?" Does it need the maximum isolation from the rest of the environment?

If so you need a design change in the framing so that the inner wall and the outer wall are not continuous wood.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's looking great so far, but I am in agreement with George. If you are looking for a sound prood room, there can't be any connecting pieces between walls to allow the sound vibrations to travel. A double wall system with an airgap is effective in conjunction with sound proofing insulation. Are we jumping the gun on commenting, or is there more framing and a second wall to be installed? Either way, I will be watching this thread to see how it goes. Sounds interesting and with your scrolling talents, how about a light box with "on-air" scrolled in it with some red plexi for the outside over the door. :yes:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I going to assume (Yeah I know what that means :yes you plan on installing a door and mayhaps a window? Concurrent with the previous two comments, I would agree with the total soundproofing problem. 

We used ones that were rooms within rooms and had very, very little hard material connectivity between the two. 

Framing looks fine from my perspective, appears square and ready to go. You may want to consider cross members between the vertical studs, I don't know if they are required by code, but they do help with rigidity and I understand they are useful in slowing down a fire if the worst happens.

Enjoy and best of luck.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Just how soundproof are you trying to get this "room?" Does it need the maximum isolation from the rest of the environment?
> 
> 
> George


Hey George;

Quick answer... no it isn't intended on being a completely "soundproof" room.

The Longer answer:
The room is more of a "Dead-Room" for my home recording studio.
It's next to impossible to get a completely sound proof room. It can and has been pain-stakingly done by others, but this involved a double door'd system and a triple layer of windows with space between the glass... and many other things that would take a lot of time and money with which I don't have enough of either.

What'd I'm trying to build is a room that is "somewhat" isolated that my computer noise and the dog barking down the street won't effect my vocal tracking when I'm recording a song.

I have gotten in touch with the local rep from Owens Corning about their 700 series and have also spoken to Ethan Winer (the owner of RealTraps and one heck of a great man) on how to build "Acoustic Broadband Absorbers" for the inside of my vocal booth and the walls in the control room. 

I have also figured out a silent ventilation system that I have to work into the framing before the walls go up, and will post that up as well.

I am looking forward to this build. I've been wanting to make one of these for years.

It should be a wild ride!


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Warnock said:


> Framing looks fine from my perspective, appears square and ready to go. You may want to consider cross members between the vertical studs, I don't know if they are required by code, but they do help with rigidity and I understand they are useful in slowing down a fire if the worst happens.
> 
> Enjoy and best of luck.


I will be putting up some cross sections as I lay the outside walls, for the same reason that you stated; so it is more ridged and solid.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> It's looking great so far, but I am in agreement with George. If you are looking for a sound prood room, there can't be any connecting pieces between walls to allow the sound vibrations to travel. A double wall system with an airgap is effective in conjunction with sound proofing insulation. Are we jumping the gun on commenting, or is there more framing and a second wall to be installed? Either way, I will be watching this thread to see how it goes. Sounds interesting and with your scrolling talents, how about a light box with "on-air" scrolled in it with some red plexi for the outside over the door. :yes:


Definitely not jumping the gun!! Keep em coming. More heads are better the less when it comes to tackling projects such as these.

I love the idea of the "on-air" or even a sign to put up in my window that says... "shut the hell up, I'm trying to make some music magic!".... or something like that!:laughing:


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I see you already framed it up but since your building on a concrete slab did you use pretreated lumber for your bottom plates? To help a little more with sound maybe use 2x6 top & bottom plates & staggering your 2x4 studs every other one to create more of an air gap. But maybe for next time since framing is done. 

You could insulate then add 1/2" sound board before sheeting with ply or drywall. Use a solid core door also would help keep sound out.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

jlord said:


> I see you already framed it up but since your building on a concrete slab did you use pretreated lumber for your bottom plates? To help a little more with sound maybe use 2x6 top & bottom plates & staggering your 2x4 studs every other one to create more of an air gap. But maybe for next time since framing is done.
> 
> You could insulate then add 1/2" sound board before sheeting with ply or drywall. Use a solid core door also would help keep sound out.


jlord,

I have purchased a solid core door and because I'm covering the exterior of the booth in a black fabric, I will be painting the door black as well.

I am building the booth at my in-laws, but it will be transported over to my place for assembly in my music room, which has carpeted flooring.

It's proving to be a fun project. My fiance is away at a friends all week so I'll be working with my wood :shifty: and hopefully finishing this project this week.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

"My fiance is away at a friends all week so I'll be working with my wood."



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Some progress has been made.
Today, my father and I got the floor and two walls insulated and covered.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That insulation looks like Roxul safe and sound. If it is, it is good stuff. My entire shop is insulated with that and when running the loudest tools, you can barely hear it outside of the shop. Living in the city, that is a good thing. Looking great so far. Keep it up.
One more thing on Roxul, don't forget to pay attention to the water marks on the batts of insulation. I'm sure that you know this, but they are to be installed a certain way in between the studs.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That insulation looks like Roxul safe and sound. If it is, it is good stuff. My entire shop is insulated with that and when running the loudest tools, you can barely hear it outside of the shop. Living in the city, that is a good thing. Looking great so far. Keep it up.
> One more thing on Roxul, don't forget to pay attention to the water marks on the batts of insulation. I'm sure that you know this, but they are to be installed a certain way in between the studs.


Wow, you definitely know your insulation. 
I'm glad it's a good insulation. I was hoping it would be good as I often get musical inspiration late at night/morning and find that I can't do my vocal's and there's nothing like doing your vocals while you're in the moment!


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Almost finished with insulating the walls. 
I still have the ceiling and window wall to do.
I put the first coat of flat black paint on the door.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Started to fill the screw holes in my walls and floor.


----------

